# Walther PPS or PPK?



## tradrick

Hey folkes new here.Like your play ground.I'm shopping for a CCW.And I've been looking hard at the Walther models and the Kahr's.Does anyone have any expierence in comparing these two brands of weapons.I've read pretty good reviews on both.But since this is the Walther forum,how good of a weapon and how reliable are these two guns.The PPS and PPK.Which in your opinion would be better for cocealed carry weapon?Is there anything out of the norm I should know about or look for when considering one of these.Thanks tradrick


----------



## nelskc

My dad owns a Walther PPK from back before they were owned by Smith and Wesson. He carried as backup weapon as a cop for years in the 80's, and still says it's one of his favorite guns. They are great guns; old and present models, they only down side is they are all steel, and quite heavy for what you are getting. When I worked at a gunshop, I messed around with our PPS quite often, and I really think they are quality firearms. Can't go wrong with smith and wesson brand firearms, but I would prefer a lighter and slimmer 9mm (PPS) to a heavier and harder to conceal .380 (PPK). Although walther is running a $50 of deal for PPK's. 

As far as Kahrs go, I own a P9. I have put thousands of rounds through it and use to be my primary carry gun (until I got my Glock 26). I know a lot of people on this forum enjoy Kahr firearms, although they are not backed with the same lifetime warranty that Smith and Wesson firearms are. Fairly similar dimensions to a PPS though.


----------



## James NM

The PPS and PPK are both fine guns. Walther had some problems with the PPS when first released, but hopefully that's behind them.

Kahr also had some problems with their polymer 9's and 40's.

Whichever gun you go with, lots of ammo should be expended down range to make sure the gun is reliable. I break a carry gun in with no less than 200 flawless rounds of range ammo, and then 200 flawless rounds of my carry ammo (not all at the same range session).

I own a PPK made in W. Germany that is very cool, but I don't carry it. The PPS in 9 or 40 or the Kahr P9 or P40 are IMO much better carry guns. They are about the same size, weigh less, and offer a superior SD round. Also, the 9mm ammo is much cheaper than .380, and the 40 is about the same as .380 ammo.

As a side note, S&W does not now, nor ever has owned Walther. S&W is currently the importer for Walther guns made in Germany. Additionally, S&W currently manufacturers the PPK in the USA under a Walther license.


----------



## tradrick

Thanks for the info.I'm still looking,it seems the more I look the more options I discover.I'm looking at everthing from pocket guns to subcompacts and the choices are endless it seems.I've even started another thread on the pocket pistols looking at Ruger LCP,Keltec's,and NAA Guardian.And even though a 380 ACP is bigger than what I carry now I still have doubts on if it is enough.I just keep thinking if I just go a little bigger than I could get a 9mm or 40 s&w.But than would it still be small enough that I would carry it everyday year round comfortable and concealed.I just don't want to purchase a gun that ends up sitting at home because I can't conceal it properly.As posted on the other thread there are trade offs.And I guess thats what I'm trying to sort through.Thanks again for all the useful info.tradrick


----------



## nelskc

> As a side note, S&W does not now, nor ever has owned Walther. S&W is currently the importer for Walther guns made in Germany. Additionally, S&W currently manufacturers the PPK in the USA under a Walther license.


It was my understanding that Walther U.S. was disbanded and now soley imported by Smith and Wesson in the US. Furthermore, personnel and assets that worked for Walther US, are now employed by Smith and Wesson. Not sure what the technical agreement is between the two, but was just trying to keep it simple.


----------



## Will R.

Go for the PPS in 9mm with +P ammo.

I've got one and it's a great pistol. Put about 500 rds thru it with no hiccups at all.

Very accurate too.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Will


----------



## jeb21

I own a S&W PPK and it is completely unreliable - could not get through a mag with out multiple jams - not matter who shot it and with 4 different brand name ammo and different magazines. This trend continued for 100+ rounds. Sent it back to Smith & Wesson- they could not fix it. Finally had a local gun smith fix it. Now it works but I have not faith in this weapon the quality of its manufacture. I previously owned an Interarms PPKS and it worked like a champ.

I have the Kahr K9 and I really like it. My particular version is not stainless, and that is a problem for me in my home climate, but I would carry it or any other KAhr steel handgun as a self defense weapon in complete confidence, once the recommended break in period is completed.

I don't know anything about the PPS


----------



## Rokky

*Any comments on the P22, 22 LR*

I have been looking at the P22, the 22 caliber model and some of the reviews are great and some are less then great. However, more good ones then bad. It seems the P22 is made in Germany and not at the S&W plant in tne USA. Any thoughts on this little gun as I'm seriously thinking of ordering one in the Green OD version?


----------



## buck32

I had have heard nothing but positive thus far. I like their digital camo P22. I may try to pick one up in the future.


----------



## bdp2000

Rokky said:


> I have been looking at the P22, the 22 caliber model and some of the reviews are great and some are less then great. However, more good ones then bad. It seems the P22 is made in Germany and not at the S&W plant in tne USA. Any thoughts on this little gun as I'm seriously thinking of ordering one in the Green OD version?


I've got one. I love it. I had a couple of FTE and stovepipes the first couple of trips to the range, but for the last 6 months and about 1000 rounds, there hasn't been hiccup number one.


----------



## quickstarr

Rokky said:


> I have been looking at the P22, the 22 caliber model and some of the reviews are great and some are less then great. However, more good ones then bad. It seems the P22 is made in Germany and not at the S&W plant in tne USA. Any thoughts on this little gun as I'm seriously thinking of ordering one in the Green OD version?


I bought a P22 today from my local shop. I saw the green version a few weeks ago at Cabelas and really liked it. Today when I went back to purchase they had the black and the green, side by side and I chose the black. fits my hand and feels real good. I really like it, It is a very nice looking handgun. Cabelas price was $40 more than my local shop, I would much rather patron my smaller local gunsmith.


----------



## cruzthepug

Will R. said:


> Go for the PPS in 9mm with +P ammo.
> 
> I've got one and it's a great pistol. Put about 500 rds thru it with no hiccups at all.
> 
> Very accurate too.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide.
> 
> Will


How's the trigger on the PPS? I've been looking a slim single stack 9's and the PPS is on my list but not sure about the trigger action.

Thanks


----------



## skyfire

Looks: PPK (stainless sexy)

Coolness: PPK (james bond used it!!!!)

Size: PPK (though the PPS is extremely close, check their website, they have a transparent overlay picture to show you just how close they really are)

Power: PPS (9mm is what I got, you can even get it in .40, the ppk is .380 and that's an extremely weak round, it's basically a 'short 9mm')

Weight: PPS (bigger gun but the stainless makes the ppk heavier)

Cost: PPK

just a few things to consider:mrgreen:

Power is a really big thing for me. The PPK has it's strong points but I went with the PPS so I could get 9mm.


----------



## MLB

Excellent summary, aside from the "extremely weak" .380 auto comment.

It is generally considered marginal for SD, but I've never met anyone willing to stand in the way. :smt033


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Another satisfied 9mm PPS owner here. Trigger is similar to that of the Glock system or maybe the QA P99 would be more accurate. With the flush mag base plate it is pocket sized but what I would consider at the upper limit for me. Frame, slide and grip are nice and flat and thin. Reliability 100% so far.


----------



## up2orbit

I'm also in the same mode of shopping. I've already decided that I would want to carry a pistol that is chambered in 40S&W. Now I'm trying to decide between a PPS, a subcompact Glock, and a subcompact XD. I've pretty much decided on the XD, but if anybody can sell me on a PPS or Glock, I'd be willing to listen. Any comments?

On a side note, I heard from the rangemaster at my shooting range that somebody brought in a PPS with the backstrap removed, and they couldn't get the backstrap back on...they would slide it into the grip, but apparently it got stuck about 1/8" short of where it was supposed to go. As you know, the PPS has a "safety feature" where the gun won't shoot unless the backstrap is installed. So, the gun was unshootable and they had to send it back to Walther. Brand new gun....already going back to Walther. Anybody heard of anything like that happening to a PPS?


----------



## Hollander

I have the PPS .40 and the Kahr PM 9. Love them both. Follow the suggestions for breakin on the PPS owners forum and you will love it. Follow the instructions for breakin in the Kahr manual and you will love that too. I have no experience with the PPK but I am sure I would talk the PPS over it based on my own experience. Good Luck!


----------

